# It is pretty irritating



## Claire (Jan 17, 2011)

When all of the sudden I can't get on line with you guys without starting from scratch.  What causes this problem?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> When all of the sudden I can't get on line with you guys without starting from scratch. What causes this problem?


 
What exactly is happening, Claire?


----------



## Zereh (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like she had to sign-in. =) It just happens once in awhile; both here and at other sites I visit regularly. There are a million little bits and pieces super-glued and duct taped together between you and this place so it's not unheard of for something to not work perfectly every time. I think it's good to have to sign in at least once in awhile ~ it makes you remember your password! ;D


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm guessing you have to sign-in to the site?  Did you make any changes to your browser or clear the cookies?  If you did that is what is causing the problem. Just check the remember my password box the next time you sign in and things should be back to normal.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> When all of the sudden I can't get on line with you guys without starting from scratch. What causes this problem?


 
Happens to me sometimes, but only after I've cleared my cookies. Then I have to remember all my dang passwords again.


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I just have to log in, just a minor annoyance that seems to pop up every few months for no reason.  I keep my numbers in a drawer in the desk (great security, huh?) so I just log in.  Not a biggie, but I do wonder what causes it.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> Yeah, I just have to log in, just a minor annoyance that seems to pop up every few months for no reason. I keep my numbers in a drawer in the desk (great security, huh?) so I just log in. Not a biggie, but I do wonder what causes it.


 
Some sites I think are time limited on staying logged in - don't know if this one is, that's something the admins could tell you.  There's probably a bunch of reasons why this happens. It is annoying - I have no patience when things mess up. Thank goodness I have computer people in my life.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> Yeah, I just have to log in, just a minor annoyance that seems to pop up every few months for no reason.  I keep my numbers in a drawer in the desk (great security, huh?) so I just log in.  Not a biggie, but I do wonder what causes it.



I keep my passwords in my email. Not too smart.
My family without my knowing it upgraded my computer.
Installed windows 7.. They backed up my stuff. But all my past emails were gone. I had to send an S.O.S. to a Mod here.. I couldn't remember my old password.


----------



## Alix (Jan 17, 2011)

Claire, do you have a clean up tool that is set to run once every few months? Or does your DH run a clean up? It sounds like thats what is happening.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2011)

i know you are not supposed to but i only use one password for everything, not my bank though. i have been logged into this site forever. does this mean my puter is full of stuff i should get rid of? oh well, think i will leave well enough alone.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i know you are not supposed to but i only use one password for everything, not my bank though. i have been logged into this site forever. does this mean my puter is full of stuff i should get rid of? oh well, think i will leave well enough alone.


 
I used to do that until one of my accounts got hacked. Now I use different passwords, sometimes just changing the letters to numbers, but it's still makes it hard to remember. I have to change my work passwords every 30 days, very aggravating since I have at least 10 to sign on- I have to write them all down and then make sure they are secured somewhere. arrgh!


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2011)

Alix, could very well be.  A friend comes in and cleans up my system periodically.  He hasn't worked on it recently, but he could very well have a clean up system installed.  It would explain it and a couple of other things.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 18, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i know you are not supposed to but i only use one password for everything, not my bank though. i have been logged into this site forever. does this mean my puter is full of stuff i should get rid of? oh well, think i will leave well enough alone.



You're not alone.  I use the same password for forums, newsletters, etc.  There is no sensitive information for anyone to find there.

It is a good idea to periodically clean up history, cookies, etc.  You will have to sign in again to sites like DC, but if you use Firefox and click on the the Remember Password banner at the top, it will automatically fill in the password for you.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2011)

One password for forums here, too, for the same reason, no sensitive information.
I use IE and they have a box you can check to remember sites in your Favorites when you clear cookies. There is only one site that it doesn't work on and save the cookie, but this site is fine.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> One password for forums here, too, for the same reason, no sensitive information.
> I use IE and they have a box you can check to remember sites in your Favorites when you clear cookies. There is only one site that it doesn't work on and save the cookie, but this site is fine.



Firefox has a list of things to clean up and you can uncheck "saved passwords" here too.


----------

